# ZooMed Natural Grassland Tortoise food



## TashaR (Nov 24, 2010)

http://zoomed.com/db/products/EntryDetail.php?SearchID=3&DatabaseID=2&EntryID=228

Has anyone used this food for their tortoise? A guy at the pet store showed it to me when I was in there the other day. Apparently it's all natural and high in fiber. He suggested I feed it twice a week, and then stick with the other greens and natural grasses the rest of the time.

Looking for reviews on this product from people who have used it!!

Here are the ingredients:

Suncured Oat Hay, Suncured Timothy Hay, Soybean Hulls, Wheat Middlings, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Whole Ground Wheat, Escarole, Endive, Calcium Carbonate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Yeast Culture, Dandelion Greens (dried), Sodium Bicarbonate, Soy Lecithin, Direct-Fed Microorganisms (heat stable cultures of Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Bifidobacterium bifidum, Enterococcus faecium, Aspergillus oryzae), Yeast Extract, Hydrated Sodium Calcium Aluminosilicate, Garlic Extract, Anise Extract, Cassia Extract (Chinese), Ginger Extract, Horseradish Extract, Juniper Extract, Natural Flavoring, Marigold (petal extract), Yucca schidigera (whole plant powder), L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of stabilized Vitamin C), Zinc Methionine Complex, Selenium Yeast, Vitamin E Supplement, Mixed Tocopherols, Rosemary Extract, Ascorbic Acid, Citric Acid, Lecithin, Silicon Dioxide, Choline Chloride, Vitamin A Supplement (Retinyl Acetate), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate (source of Vitamin B5), Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Biotin, Folic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Tribasic Copper Chloride, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite.




Breakdown:

Crude Protein (Min) 9.0%Crude Fat (Min) 2.0%Crude Fiber (Max) 26.0%Moisture (Max) 13.0%Ash (Max) 10.0ÃƒÅ lcium (Min) 0.9ÃƒÅ lcium (Max) 1.3%Phosphorus (Min) 0.4%Sodium (Max) 0.3%


----------



## DeanS (Nov 24, 2010)

I use it regularly...I used it exclusively until about 6 months ago...then I moistened it with Mazuri (and mashed them together) to boost protein intake and growth rate! The ingredients are top-notch...but no substitute for the real thing! And you should only use it about every 2 - 3 days...mixed with their greens, etc.


----------



## kelarned (Nov 24, 2010)

From what I have experienced and what I have read, it can take a little while for them to get used to it. Some even say that they can't get their torts to eat it at all.

I grind mine up in a blender to a fine dust and then sprinkle it over the greens like I would the Ca powder. Mine eat it like that, but they still won't eat it plain. 

I also use Mazuri and it has taken a month or so, but they are just starting to eat that without any tricks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's a link to a recent thread where we talked about this product:

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Zoo...ood?highlight=zoo+med+grassland+tortoise+food


----------



## ticothetort2 (Nov 24, 2010)

I use this 2 days a week for Tico along with mazuri.

He didn't take anytime getting use to it, I don't think he even took the time to taste it he scarfed it down so fast. He is a pretty good eater though, so your experience might be different.


----------



## John (Nov 24, 2010)

my three leopards wont eat it they do eat the mazuri though


----------



## TashaR (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like I should pick up a small container and see if Emmett eats it. I don't know if he is eating it already, when I visited to pick him out, I just saw collard greens in his dish. Can't hurt to try it out though, especially on a once or twice weekly basis.

Thank you for the advice and thanks for the previous link!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 24, 2010)

I prefer the ingredients in this over Mazuri, but think any pellet food is something to be severely limited in the diet. I feed my 4 inch tort a pellet or two a week or so of either so he has the taste for it in case of an emergency. I don't like all the vitamins in either food and think natural is the way to go.


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2010)

Good advice from a pet store employee. That is a nice change for us!

I feed it once or twice a week too. I spray it with water and then mix it in with some greens once its gets mushy.


----------



## jagsrule100 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was told by the reptile store where i got Buster to use it every day cause then i guess they get used to it. I have done that since i got him about a month and a half ago and he can eat it plain if he wants, i still give him spring mix, kale and collard greens and all that with it though.

Should i stop giving it to him every day and go to once or twice a week?


----------



## DeanS (Nov 26, 2010)

jagsrule100 said:


> I was told by the reptile store where i got Buster to use it every day cause then i guess they get used to it. I have done that since i got him about a month and a half ago and he can eat it plain if he wants, i still give him spring mix, kale and collard greens and all that with it though.
> 
> Should i stop giving it to him every day and go to once or twice a week?



If he likes it...keep giving it to him. All the ingredients are tort-friendly anyway...and if you keep moistening it...he's getting plenty of water too! It's Mazuri that I feel should be limited to every third day or so!


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Nov 26, 2010)

my star took one nibble and wont touch it again.


----------



## HarleyK (Dec 3, 2010)

I also use it regularly. Took my tort a couple of days to get used to the taste, but now he loves it! It also has probiotics I believe.


----------



## Annieski (Dec 4, 2010)

I used it as well for Mortimer. Just be sure to read the lable to be sure your getting the one for SULCATA. The other has stuff that Sulcatas shouldn't eat on a regular basis.


----------



## TashaR (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and purchased a container for Emmett. Surprise, he won't touch the stuff.

Someone at the pet store recommended I mix it with apple or strawberry juice to get him to eat it. Is that safe? (Emmett is a marginated tortoise, I know that makes a difference.)


----------



## HarleyK (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't have experience w/ marginated tort but try for a couple days before giving up on the product. I mixed it with his staple for less than a week and then full strength. Now he is eating it straight up as his staple.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Dec 4, 2010)

It took forever for mine to even start touching the stuff. I would say probably a month for the zoomed stuff and over... 2 months for the mazuri. They just refused. Now they just scarf the thing down without a second thought. So it just takes time for them to figure out that it's food. I'm assuming it doesn't look natural to them or something.


----------



## Chris.Todd.1991 (Dec 6, 2010)

Chief was fed this for about 2 months before I got him, and he seems to be liking it.
I don't feed it everyday though, just mixed with his greens every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## scooter27 (Dec 6, 2010)

i use it for my redfoot. he's not particularly fond of it though...


----------



## jeffbens0n (Dec 6, 2010)

i feed this along with mazuri and my torts are still barely eat it but i think they are coming around. i soak it for a good 5 minutes and then sprinkle it on top of their greens, they may try to eat around it a little bit but they cant avoid it and end up eating at least 2/3 of what i sprinkle, i just clean up the rest and hope eventually they will get more used to it.


----------

